# President Trading Co.



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought a cage at a thrift store, it is humungous and XLNT quality. Its a President , I looked them up on the internet and they're in Ontario Cal. and I believe they're quite reasonable.
They're probably made in China but they look well made to me.
The one I got is 40"X20"X30" and each wall is a different color, red, yellow, blue etc.
If I figure out how to send a Pix I'll send one.
Spider


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it any of these? http://www.presidentpet.com/HOMEPAGE/hamster%20and%20s'.htm


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Exactly its the 22937 on the bottom of the page. I got it without the stand butit sits nicely on my table.
I know alot of the smaller cages look like crap but this one is really nice.
I believe most cages are unsuitable for Norway Rats. Most people buy a cage with a small space horizontally and really tall with the theory Rats like to climb. Rattus Rattus or Black Rats do in fact the sometimes live in the same room. Black rats nesting up high and Norways down below nesting never climbing in their lives. I think the reason the tall cages are popular is because they take up less floor space, but we rationalize it that its better for the Rat.
In fact I have removed almost everything but the litterbox from the ground floor, and they love it, they have almost 8 sq. feet of running, wrestling, chasing, gaming space. Its funny I kept thinking about how to fill space up with crap they rarely if ever used, little by little I started removing stuff and found what they want most is pure uninterupted space. They still have ledges and hammocks anda big branch running through the cage, but when the sun goes down they hit the mat with"Lets Rumble!" and its made a big change in their personalities, They are way more outgoing like country people living under the big sky, with room to move around.
Spider


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I've recently started doing the same thing with our cage. It's amazing how much more floor space you can make just by removing excess ramps and other bits that they don't use/need.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

Plastic Color Hamster Cage <<< looks like a good smalle cage to carry poorly ratties 2 the vets in


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm going to disagree about them not liking to climb. I have 13 boys (lost one yesterday), and they all climb up often. I think floor space is important for sure, but they obviously DO like to climb as well. I'd say there's advantages to both. But, yeah... All my rats have climbed, and happily. Some will take climbing over ramps (especially younger ones). Even in the Ferret Nation (all of them climb in it), though many say it's unclimbable (tell my rats that!).

To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

I never said they don't enjoy a good climb, but the facts are Rattus Rattus is a climbing rat and Rattus Norvegicus is a burrowing nesting rat.
I'm a land creature but I can enjoy a good swim, I might even enjoy having access to swimming daily, But my habitat shouldn't be designed around minimizing my need for solid ground.
Given the choice between running and burrowing and digging, or climbing
and perching its no comparison.
Spider


----------

